# Help with trigger switch



## joobee (Aug 12, 2014)

A friend has an older Craftsman Router Model 315.17431. It lists a replacement switch part No 623814-004 that is no longer manufactured. Anyone know of a replacement part that would get this ole girl up and running again?:help:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.
I think your friend is out of luck


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I guess I missed your introduction.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum . I'm certain someone here will have the answer for you soon


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Joobee and welcome to the forum. It may be possible that you can't replace that part but you can bypass it and use an external on/off switch instead.


----------



## Lawseeker (Mar 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you will take a moment and update your profile.

Router Forums - Router and Woodworking Discussion Community


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi . Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Unfortunately, unless you can come up with a workaround for that switch, I think it's time to move on. Maybe find on Craig's list or Ebay for parts, or the fabricated switch that was suggested.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi; welcome 'joobee'.
I second the motion, buy a new router. As I'm fond of saying, in the case of old Craftsman routers, it owes you nothing.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Found this on E-bay??
Craftsman Router Trigger Switch 623814 004 998895 001 12A 125V 6A 250V Eaton | eBay


----------



## joobee (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks all for your quick responses. This router belongs to my neighbor. He is an older gentlemen and loves his tools and woodworking. He recently made me a very nice base that my antique sewing machine is sitting in. He was hoping to repair this router as it has been his favorite for years. I am going to invite him to join this site. I think his experience would be a great asset here!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

try here if they don't have it ? have you spray cleaned the switch or is it done for?? the link OEM Replacement parts for Tools, Appliances, Consumer Electronics and more | eReplacement Parts


----------

